# Building a budget gaming PC, suggestions needed



## domin8r (Oct 8, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: *Casual Gaming, plan to keep bought PC for atleast 2-3 years*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? 
A: *Yes, absolutely*
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: *40k*
4. Planning to overclock?
A: *Not yet, but later yes*
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: *Windows 7, Ubuntu 10*
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *500GB - 1TB*
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: *22"*
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?
A: *2*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: *Done by assembler*
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *Soon... by end of October*
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Slightly, yes. Looking for something that'd last for 2-3 years without major tweakings, and be able to play pretty much any game after 2006.*
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *No modems, external sound cards, speakers etc...*
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Indirapuram, Ghaziabad. Really looking to buy the hardware from Nehru Place, as I still have a few contacts there when I used to live in New Delhi.*
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Listing my current config thoughts below :

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz
GPU: nVidia GTX 460 1GB DDR5
RAM: Corsair 4GB DDR3
HDD: 1TB Western Digital
MotherBoard: AMD Gigabyte 785G-UD2H
Monitor: Dell S2209W
Cabinet: One with enough room and ventilation
Keyboard/Mouse: Logitech

Any suggestions? 

P.S.: I'm not considering the ATI 5770 HD as the GT460 has beat it in pretty much every competition.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 8, 2010)

Here goes your config

*Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.8k 
Gigabyte 880GA UD2H @ 4.5k
2 X 2 GB Kingstone 1333 MHz DDR3 C9 @ 4.5k
Seagate/WD 500 GB @ 1.8k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
BenQ G2220 HD Full HD @ 7.3k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 1k
Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.6k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 12.7k*

Total is 39.4k + Vat. But I would suggest you to go for a higher PSU like *Corsair VX450 @ 3.7k.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

cilus nice one but mobo name is Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H


----------



## domin8r (Oct 8, 2010)

Cilus, I just enquired about the config I chose, at SMC, Nehru Place, and the whole cost comes out to be about 40k on the dot. Thanks, but I'll go with my config instead...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2010)

can u post down here ur final rig
especially ur PSU and gfx card


----------



## Cilus (Oct 8, 2010)

domin8r, some suggestion from my side:
1st of all regarding your choice of motherboard. You have chosen a motherboard which is actually not the latest generation AM3 motherboard. The latest is AMM 8XX chipset with SATA 3 and/or USB 3 support. So better go for a 8XX based mobo.
2ndly, i really doubt that all the specification given by you will come within 40k unless you are going for some crappy local PSU+Cabinet combo. 

Please provide us the name of the PSU as piyush120290 suggested. Otherwise it may end like a burned out PSU and a damaged GTX 460 and may be some other parts also.


----------



## domin8r (Oct 8, 2010)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
GPU: nVidia/ZOTAC GTX 460 1GB DDR5
RAM: Corsair/GSkill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3
HDD: 1TB Western Digital
MotherBoard: Gigabyte 785G-UD2H
Monitor: Dell S2209W
Cabinet: CM Elite 310
PSU: CM one, remains to be seen...

But, yes, with the UPS and me considering the CM Elite 430 Black instead, the total would shoot over 45k...


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2010)

domin8r said:


> PSU: CM one, remains to be seen...


CM to be avoided at every cost.

Here are your options: Gigabyte 460w (2k), FSP Saga II 500w (2.5k), Tagan TG500-U37 (3k), Corsair CX400 (2.7k) or Corsair VX450 (3.7k).


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2010)

domin8r said:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
> GPU: nVidia/ZOTAC GTX 460 1GB DDR5
> RAM: Corsair/GSkill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3
> HDD: 1TB Western Digital
> ...



are you going for some rendering work along with gaming, if no, i see no use in getting a Phenom II processor. for gaming, Athlon II are best (cause they are lot cheaper, allowing you invest in ram or graphics card). Cilus gave a good "ready-to-purchase" config. why fiddling & reducing the end value?

also the board you choose should be 785GMT-UD2H if you going for DDR3. in the end its your decision, if you want self satisfaction or gaming satisfaction.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 9, 2010)

I know gamers may have a fascination over Phenom II BE series processors due to it OC potential but domin8r, buddy why are going for old 785G based motherboards where 8XX series are available and priced almost same.
You should go with *Gigabyte 880GA UD2H @ 4.5k or MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k (this one is having SATA 3 and USB 3)*

And please confirm bout your PSU. IF your "CM one" is turned out to be a CM Extreme series PSU then you are probably doomed.


----------



## domin8r (Oct 11, 2010)

@Cilus: I don't have a motherboard choice nailed down as of now, that is probably the grayest of all areas... will definitely look at Gigabyte 880GA UD2H as you said.
PSU should now be one of either Corsair/Gigabyte as mentioned by ico...

And the reason I chose the Phenom processor is because of this benchmark:

*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/12....36.37.38.39.40.41.42.43.44.45.46.47.48.49.50


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> are you going for some rendering work along with gaming, if no, i see no use in getting a Phenom II processor. * for gaming, Athlon II are best * (cause they are lot cheaper, allowing you invest in ram or graphics card).



.
I beg to differ.
Though if thought on, you, sire are both right and wrong.
.
.
Wrong cause one cannot say what is best *(Gaming cpu)* on the grounds that 'this saves money for graphics card'.
.
If so is the case, then i7 950 is worse than p955 (i save 7k), similarly a635 is better (i save 3+7 k), and x3 4xx is yet the best, what i save maximum money. What about athlon x2 then
.
Your 'right' part would explaing the other but important factor, i.e cost.
Balancing a gaming rig is important, but price factor takes the first preference.
.
Example.
I'd buy p955 + 460 rather than
a635 + 5850.
But on the other hand, i'l not buy i7 950 + 5850, but i'l go with p955 + 5870.
.
So apart from the other great thing it provides, I'd say AMD PHENOM 9x5 is best gaming cpu ever fabricated by fat americans.
This is how things work inside my thick skull.
.
So before you start running at me with a brick to crack my above mentioned skull, i'd like to add that everything i write is with deep regards to all you guys at tdf.
So all this poking your nerves with random stick and laughin my ar$e out when you fart is done with all due respect and deep love at my heart for you guys. Honestly, you guys are the best.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ i was saying it for this specific post only. cause his budget limited. you can't squeeze in best of both worlds here. get the best thats the soul of performance here i.e. graphics card. & get a descent proccy (not slow or super fast, highend) with the rest of the money


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 12, 2010)

^^^honestly, even i forgot to add,'so your assumption is correct in this case. A635 is the best cpu for this rig' somewhere in the middle of my double post.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 12, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> 
> Example.
> I'd buy p955 + 460 rather than
> a635 + 5850.



Isn't 5850 better than 460 in terms of performance?Shouldn't u b going for A635 + 5850 rather than P955 + 460 if its for gaming?


----------



## domin8r (Oct 12, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Shouldn't u b going for A635 + 5850 rather than P955 + 460 if its for gaming?



I would, but the 5850 retails in India anywhere from 16k to 20k, which is out of my budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2010)

^^MSI 5850 Twin Frozr II


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 12, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Isn't 5850 better than 460 in terms of performance?Shouldn't u b going for A635 + 5850 rather than P955 + 460 if its for gaming?



.
.
It is, but only slightly better. And i dont think 3.5-4k of 5850 over gtx260 is worth that 'slight' difference.
But on the other hand, p955 is totally worth the 3k difference over a635.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Oct 13, 2010)

Going for an HD5850 will increase the budget altogether...So i think the op should stick to a GTX 460 considering there is only a slight difference in performance..


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 13, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> It is, but only slightly better. And i dont think 3.5-4k of 5850 over gtx260 is worth that 'slight' difference.
> But on the other hand, p955 is totally worth the 3k difference over a635.



Hmmm....I c ur point now!!!I was under the impression that 5850 beats the a## outta 460 n hands it over to him which is clearly wrong so.....ya u r rite abt keeping those 4k with urself for jus a meager increase in performance!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

^^that's absolutely correct


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> It is, but only slightly better. And i dont think 3.5-4k of 5850 over gtx260 is worth that 'slight' difference.
> But on the other hand, p955 is totally worth the 3k difference over a635.





Sid_gamer said:


> Going for an HD5850 will increase the budget altogether...So i think the op should stick to a GTX 460 considering there is only a slight difference in performance..





ssb1551 said:


> Hmmm....I c ur point now!!!I was under the impression that 5850 beats the a## outta 460 n hands it over to him which is clearly wrong so.....ya u r rite abt keeping those 4k with urself for jus a meager increase in performance!!





piyush120290 said:


> ^^that's absolutely correct



i disagree somewhat now!
zotac gtx460 1gb is at 12.7k at 2.3k more msi hd5850 twin frozr II lies which got a good cooler. so if you oc that, the difference of 10-15fps will go up and it will crush the gtx460!!!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i disagree somewhat now!
> zotac gtx460 1gb is at 12.7k at 2.3k more msi hd5850 twin frozr II lies which got a good cooler. so if you oc that, the difference of *10-15fps* will go up and it will crush the gtx460!!!



.
.
Now thats clearly an overstatement brother.
15 fps is that difference what makes a granma look like your gf, something that moves so slow that you'll die of boredom against something so beautiful that'l pop your eyes out(take my gf for instance).
.
Firstly, we cannot just tell the the card runs cooler if it has 2 fans,I mean lot of study is required (power usage,ideal temperature,onload temperature etcetc.).
2ndly, overclocking to get 15 fps increment is not a child's play.
Thirdly, if its just 2.3k costlier, then wont all of us just wait for a week or two, get the money somehow (bank hesist) and get that card?? I am speaking pratically here.
And lastly, everytime i click on that link it says,'scheduled maintainence'. But lynx tells twin frozer 5850 cost as 16360..
If my maths is correct, isnt the difference around 3.6k??



ssb1551 said:


> Hmmm....I c ur point now!!!I was under the impression that 5850 beats the a## outta 460 n hands it over to him which is clearly wrong so.....ya u r rite abt keeping those 4k with urself for jus a meager increase in performance!!



.
.
The only thing that makes a card wet its internal circuits and fart its fan off is 5970 probably.
Or three 5970 crossfire  + i7980extreme
Hmm...i wonder what my kidney's worth.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 15, 2010)

^^u r a damn funny guy!!!Very Good Sense of Humour!!
How abt makin all of our eyes pop-out by posting some pics of ur gf?:CiobarTongue:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Now thats clearly an overstatement brother.
> 15 fps is that difference what makes a granma look like your gf, something that moves so slow that you'll die of boredom against something so beautiful that'l pop your eyes out(take my gf for instance).
> ...



that 15fps is not a joke going on, see the anandtech bench, you will notice in few games...
also have you seen the heatsink it uses?
load power consumption is less than gtx460 1gb.
oc is not anything difficult thing! have you tried it or just speaking??
now who has stopped you from saving and getting it, your own wish!!
its available at smcinternational at 15k with taxes. yes the site is under maintenance..lynx is outdated..prices are not updated regularly as i saw
also with new drivers by ati the difference has gone up..and for gamers 10fps increase is a good thing..

also read the WHOLE comments on newegg..
most have mentioned its quiet. also cool. also if paired with good case works well...as due to open heatsink design some heat goes in the case..so good ventilation you have a beast.
also few have mentioned it doesnt oc that well but some amount is possible


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 15, 2010)

if i were you,i would wait for the HD 6850.....should be in stores inside a month from now (india)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> if i were you,i would wait for the HD 6850.....should be in stores inside a month from now (india)



now thats some good s#!t we ol are waitin' fo'


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 16, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> if i were you,i would wait for the HD 6850.....should be in stores inside a month from now (india)



Plz temme u aint kidding!!!:C_moneymouth:


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 16, 2010)

considering that the release date is 22nd Oct and should in available in 1st week of nov in the US, its pretty safe to say that it will take max 2 weeks after the US availability , to hit indian shores, just guessing, i got no sources.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> that 15fps is not a joke going on, see the anandtech bench, you will notice in few games...
> also have you seen the heatsink it uses?
> load power consumption is less than gtx460 1gb.
> oc is not anything difficult thing! have you tried it or just speaking??
> ...



.
.
Dude, easy bro, you sound like my pops scolding me fr failing in xam or somthin. (see i'v already started crying).
Anyway, I'l try to reason with you here.
Firstly, I never said i never said 15fps is a joke. Infact i cannot emphasis more on how *not* funny FPS is.
Yes, i'v been through anand tech website & here's the catch.
For mid level games, take left for dead for instance, 5850's fps are 130, 460's should be around 110 something.
Now overclocked or not, both the cards will show near similar display as 100fps is already more than enough.
.
But, for games like crysis, or bfbc2, at very high levels, both cards (5850 & 460) perform almost smililarly. So if at one setting, 460 gives 12 fps, 5850 will give maximum 15-16fps.
Now, if you say overclocking will get me 15+15=30fps, i'l sell my car to get 5850 and oc it.
This is how important fps is.
.
Yes, i'v seen the heatsink in my tiny 3.4' mobilescreen.
.
Regarding ocing, for micheal phillpse, swimming is a piece of cake, so is soccor for messi, so is flirting for barney, so is being cocky for me, *&* so is overclocking for you.
But this doesnot mean any wannabe techie (read:me) will oc as successfully as you will.
.
You may hit limits, but i'l sh!t my pants if pc goes starts to smoke.
.
I'v ocd before, not gpu but cpu.
Hit 3.0 on intel celeron 2.66, & 3.6 on p55..
.
.
<more to reply>


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 16, 2010)

Msi 460 hawk edition (two fans), over smcinc is available at 14000 rs.
So 5850 twin frozer is a better option. To go with considering the cost difference here.
.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^u r a damn funny guy!!!Very Good Sense of Humour!!
> How abt makin all of our eyes pop-out by posting some pics of ur gf?:CiobarTongue:



.
Ahh..finally someone who appreciates my lil talent..
.
Regarding popin your eyes, & other several thing,I'l first need your age with proof. Cause my gf is so freaking hot, that if i post her pics, & you turn out to be a under 18, i'll be in prison for charges of exposing heavy s3xual material to a minor.
Besides, i dont want you to mastrubate 8-9 times a day.
Hehehe.
.
Actually there is this girl i wanna propose, but i cant find the balls for that. I think i'll make a new post in geek life segment.
.



ssb1551 said:


> Plz temme u aint kidding!!!:C_moneymouth:



.
.
My xams end on 25th nov.
One week goes into making dad believe that buying a 10k gcard is worth every penny.(atleast for me it is.) so if cards are out till dec. I think i'l get one if its in my budget.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 16, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> My xams end on 25th nov.
> One week goes into making dad believe that buying a 10k gcard is worth every penny.(atleast for me it is.) so if cards are out till dec. I think i'l get one if its in my budget.



ahh same story in every home....i remember i had to beg for mine,even when i had scored well above parents expectations in my boards, they kept on saying it will spoil my life and all... 

so your in which class?


----------



## vwad (Oct 16, 2010)

You kids rocks :adore:

Lage Raho :claps:


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 16, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> ahh same story in every home....i remember i had to beg for mine,even when i had scored well above parents expectations in my boards, they kept on saying it will spoil my life and all...
> 
> so your in which class?



.
.
Well,actually um doing engg. II year, ENT, and as its too much for my brain, i still prefer to be in 4th grade or something.
At my place Never ever tell my father that i want gcard for gaming. He'll kick my behind so hard, it'd be difficult to speak again.
.
And the conditions parents keep, its easy to fight drunk bull but complete their expectations 'pass in all subjects and i'l buy what you want'..yeah if thats possible.
.
What gcard do you have?
And what college/field are you in?


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

err be on-topic.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^Buddy I hv finished Engg in EnC(only I know how I finished it!!)..Wats EnT??New branch for me!!..So u c u dun hv to worry abt me being under-age!!...

On a serious note...if u do really like her jus go talk to her n ask her out for a date!If she says yes then go hv a good time otherwise ask someone else out:glass-grin:


----------

